
Ask HN: Stationary bike desk - mentos
Anyone have anything that helps them stay active at their desk they could recommend?
======
akulbe
I recommend a configuration like I have.

[http://lvb.link/2hBRpjV](http://lvb.link/2hBRpjV) (shortened Dropbox link, to
a picture)

I walk in 25 minute segments, then take 5 minute breaks. Then I take longer
breaks at intervals. (Pomodoro Technique)

When I'm tired, or when I need _deep_ focus... I switch to sitting mode, and
lower the desk.

------
bryan11
You could work with dumbbells using one or both hands when listening to
conference calls. It's good to get up and move around a bit regularly, so one
can make a point to do ten pushups, burpees, or jumping jacks every time you
start to step away from your desk. Small sets of exercise add up and can be
very beneficial.

